# leisure battery



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

this question has most likely been asked before but how hard is it to get leisure battery from under drivers seat of my hymer 584 i wanted to check it but ...how..?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

The easiest way is to remove the seat. It isnt as major a job as it sounds provided you have the right tools-they should either be hex bolts (Allen keys) or Torx fittings. The tools are available for not much money.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if its fiat based you need a 10 or 12 mm star bit to remove the screws see here changed mine in about 20 minutes 
chapter


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

.....but do check which fixings you have before buying the tools. My Fiat based Dethleffs A class has hex headed bolts (Allen keys.) Incidentally, TX bits as mentioned by Chapter are also called "Torx" as in my original post.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 584 and my leisure battery is located under the bench seat. Far more convenient and also allows for a space under the drivers seat for the safe. My vehicle is RHD.
Peter.


----------

